# Finally getting my first sheep!



## cedarhillfiberfarm (May 23, 2018)

I am finally getting my first sheep! 

One is a Cormo x Finn and the other one is a Shetland.  Both ewes needed a retirement home where they would never risk getting bred, and my farm is the perfect place!

I have goats, and I feel like I know basic sheep needs, but I'd love to hear your advice for a first time sheep owner.

They will share pasture with my Angora goats, but I am putting them separate at night so the goats can have their minerals and feed containing copper.  The goats have a stall in my small barn, but I am going to build a small shelter for the sheep.  I'm thinking portable, but I don't want something a strong wind is going to knock over. (Not like we ever have very strong winds in Kentucky)  I'm also debating if I should put them up at night or just let them come and go.  I think we have coyotes on the back of the property, but as far as I know, they have never come near the barn, especially with the donkey and mule on patrol.  

The goats are shut in at night, and some days when it is raining or snowing in the winter.  Angoras are notoriously delicate, but I get the impression that sheep are not.

Also, any special considerations for senior sheep? One is 9 and the other one 11.  The nine year old is missing a few teeth, but supposedly eats fine as long as she doesn't have a lot of completion for her food.

Thank you for any advice!


----------



## Baymule (May 23, 2018)

If you have coyotes, definitely shut them up at night. A 3 sided shelter will be fine for them. Congrats on getting the sheep, I'm sure they will make you fine pets. We have hair sheep, Dorper/Katahdin cross. When it is raining, mine go in their barn, if it is just a fine drizzle, they will go out. 

Enjoy your sheep!


----------



## Toogoodoo (May 23, 2018)

No advice, I'm fairly new to sheep as well. Just wanted to say congrats on your sheep   And wonderful you're taking in some retirees!  Our first one was not planned ... went to the livestock auction to sell some rabbits and buy some chicks/eggs, left with a 3 week old on-the-bottle Katahdin. Saw her outside the auction, then they sat in front of me with her ... couldn't resist! Bought a male from a friend a few weeks ago that is slightly older than she is, and they're attached at the hip.


----------



## Latestarter (May 23, 2018)

Congrats and so glad you got two. They really do best as a pair or more. They are herd animals after all. Nice of you to take them in   Hope you'll share some pics when you get the chance.


----------



## mystang89 (May 24, 2018)

No advice here either. Just wanted to say congrats!


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (May 24, 2018)

Baymule said:


> If you have coyotes, definitely shut them up at night. A 3 sided shelter will be fine for them.



So do you mean put them in secure paddock at night, but they can come and go from their shelter?


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (May 24, 2018)

Thank you @mystang89 and @Toogoodoo! I am super excited!


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (May 24, 2018)

Latestarter said:


> Congrats and so glad you got two. They really do best as a pair or more. They are herd animals after all. Nice of you to take them in   Hope you'll share some pics when you get the chance.


 I certainly will share some pictures! 

I am going to start with these two, but I would love to add a few more next year. As a hand spinner, I have a couple other breeds I want to try.


----------



## RoahT (May 24, 2018)

Looking forward to pictures!


----------



## Baymule (May 25, 2018)

I have two Great Pyrenees. They have the run of the place, so the sheep go in a night pen with their shelter. They are not shut up tight, if you have no LGD's then you should lock them up safely at night. Coyotes can and will jump fences. 

My male Great Pyrenees jumps the fences, so he goes where he wants to, but he doesn't jump out to go off the property. 

Keep them safely put up at night. It would be devastating to go out and find them killed by coyotes of a bobcat.


----------



## cedarhillfiberfarm (May 26, 2018)

@Baymule 

Got it.  A LGD is certainly in the future.  (Maybe as soon as our current indoor puppy grows up?)

I don't think it can happen soon enough.  I think the sheep would be much happier outside.  

I do leave my goat's top door open at night, but it opens onto my donkeys' small paddock, so I know they are safe.


----------

